# Some artwork



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My friend Kyle










Does anyone know who this is????


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow Kenny! Love it! Especially the painting... it's beautiful. I don't know who the chick is... is she an actress? Singer? Someone from the forums?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice work.  
The women i guess frida kahlo with tweezer?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL she is some sort of actress, model, singer from the 60's. Just don't know her name. Her picture was hanging up on my friends wall and I said, damn that's the most beautiful girl I've seen.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow Kenny. 
Can you stop being so cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW kenny,do NOT waste this talent,its amazing..I love the "feeling" in your work,it takes me places.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> Wow Kenny.
> Can you stop being so cool.


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) Sorry Mark, it just comes so naturally. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> WOW kenny,do NOT waste this talent,its amazing..I love the "feeling" in your work,it takes me places.


thanks


----------

